# Kingsland, Bay, or Waikola???



## vball2go2 (Sep 23, 2012)

We are heading to the big island next summer.  Which resort do you like best? Which resorts allow you to use the Waikola's hotel pools/slides for free and which don't let you use them?  We would appreciate your thoughts since this is the first time we are going there!  We always go to Oahu and we are ready for something new! Thanks for any information you can give!


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 23, 2012)

HGVC members get free access to the Hilton hotel pool when staying at HGVC Waikoloa and Kings Land.

The choice of which resort will depend on your priorities. Here are some old posts that I think you'll find very helpful.

Kings' Land and other Hilton Waikoloa properties - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=877661&postcount=7 from March 2010
Big Island for two - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176091 from July 2012
Kings Land 2br  - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173030 from June 2012

We're staying at the HGVC on the Big Island next year for the 1st time too! We took advantage of an RCI sighting at Kings Land using our non-HGVC timeshare  

Have a wonderful time on the Big Island next summer


----------



## greenwich3 (Sep 23, 2012)

We are owners at Kingland and stayed there as well as Waikaloa.  If you love pools, stay at Kingland.  Great pool and not crowded, at least when we were there.  The bar, breakfast and meals were also relatively inexpensive and was a nice setting.  Waikaloa didn't offer nearly as much in that respect.

On the other side, if those 2 things are not really important to you, save many points and go to Waikoloa or Bay Club. We enjoyed it there as well.

Either way, it's great!


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 23, 2012)

I think if pools are important then dont stay at bay club there is a charge to use the waikoloa hotel pools.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 23, 2012)

We were at Kings' Land last week, and were VERY impressed.  The unit is one of the nicest we've ever stayed at (and we're timeshare snobs, so we usually stay at very nice properties).  The kids (9, 6 and 2) LOVED the incredible pool complex.  There were BBQ Grills between each unit.  The employees were great.  Quite a few (free!) activities.  It was so nice, we only left the resort three times.

I haven't stayed at the other two, but would go back to Kings' Land in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 23, 2012)

If pools are More important I would stay at Kingsland.  If room is more important then pick Bay Club.  The other resort would be my last choice of the 3 and I would then consider Kona area instead.


----------



## crf450x (Sep 24, 2012)

*HGVC Waikoloa Beach Resort or Kings' Land*

I purchased a HGVC VIP Package for $1795 from the Marbrisa when we declined to purchase points from the presentation.  This VIP Package includes 7000 points and 2  nights at the Marbrisa which we will gladly use as we often take the kids to Legoland.

I have reserved a 2b/2b week in late May 2013 at the Kings' Land for 7500 Points, the 500 extra points cost 0.30/PT, or $150.00.  However, I was looking at the VIP Member guide and it shows that during the same time the HGVC Waikoloa Beach Resort is 5000 points.  That would leave me 2000 points to use at the Marbrisa or Grand Pacific Palisades.

I have read the attached posts and still can't determine if I should keep the Kings' Land confirmation I have or change it to HGVC WBR???

I will be traveling with my wife and two kids, 9 & 6.  We do love nice resort style pools and beaches.  I am confused about the "Disneyland" style trams and boats that ferry people around and the swimming with the dolphins.  Is that at the HGVC Waikoloa or the Hilton Waikoloa Village Resort/Hotel?  This will be the 1st time for all of us on the Big Island.  However, we are frequent travelers to Oahu, Maui and Kauai.   

The action at HGVC is what we want.  We have been to the Grand Wailea several times and love their pools, rope swing, slides, water elevator, etc...  Does Hilton have similiar water activities on the Big Island?

We will be going to Maui for a week at WKORV after the week at HGVC with a few days spent at the Hana Kai Maui to "relax" and get away from it all.  So with our stay at the Hana Kai Maui where there are no TV's and little to do in the evenings, we will get in our fill of "relaxation".  While we are on the Big Island, we want to experience all the HGVC has to offer as well as visiting the unique BI sites, such as the Volcanos.

So, should I keep the Kings' Land for 7500 points or change to WBR for 5000 points?

BTW, although I just signed up here, I have been reading the various posts for the past few years and have learned a ton of information.  I own a Marriott 3b/3b and have received some great trades with it over the years and hope this continues.  Looking forward to learn more about HGVC.


----------



## crf450x (Sep 24, 2012)

Also, as I continue to research the different Hilton and HGVC Big Island options, I am confused if the Hilton Waikoloa  Resort/Hotel is the same and connected to the HGVC Waikoloa Beach Resort?

Is there a good map showing the various locations of all of the Hilton Properties?  I keep reading that staying at Kings' Land or WBR gives full access at all of the other Hilton resorts, including use of pools and room charge privileges.  Is this correct?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 24, 2012)

The disneyland feel is the Hilton Hotel across/down the road from the 3 timeshares.  You need to get out a map and look at the locations and addresses of the properties. 

Kingsland is a premier point property so you will not be able to get a 2 BR for 7 days in Platinum season, with 7000 points.  Unless you are not in their new building, which I do not know if it is open yet.  The phase 2 at Kingsland will be the standard points week.  The same points that are at the WBC and BC properties.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=tHE+b...aikoloa+Beach+Drive,+HI&radius=15000&t=h&z=16

I can see the confusion, as google maps has things in the wrong place.  The Hilton Waikoloa Village (hotel) is in the right place, the Kingsland is in the wrong place (showing next door between Bay Club and Hotel which is wrong). Bay Club at Waikoloa is correct.   Kingsland is actually located where it says "Waikaloa Beach Resort" (the one with no HGVC in front of it title  (It is farther to the right on the map).   The "HGVC Waikoloa Beach Resort "titled is in the correct place.


----------



## crf450x (Sep 24, 2012)

Based on the VIP member guide, there are two seasons given for the resorts we can use our 7000 points at and in the low season it is 5000 points at HGVC WBR and 7500 points at Kings' Land for a 2b/2b.  In the High season it is 7000 points at HGVC WBR and 10,500 points at Kings' Land for a 2b/2b.

Are the rooms given for this promotion different than the normal units?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 25, 2012)

No, the resort rooms are the same rooms regardless of season.

Hawaii has two short Gold seasons, May and Oct.  Total of about 10 weeks.  These time periods are popular because of the point reduction.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 25, 2012)

crf450x said:


> Is there a good map showing the various locations of all of the Hilton Properties?



Here is a pdf map:  http://www.waikoloabeachresort.com/files/map2012.pdf


----------



## crf450x (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the Great map.  Been searching the web and this is the best one I have seen showing the Waikoloa area.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 25, 2012)

The Bay Club was recently renovated and now offers the best of all worlds--HUGE units, much larger than Kingsland or Waikoloa--along with all the amenities of a modern timeshare unit, including granite countertops and flat screen TV's. If you look at recent reviews on TUG for Bay Club (any within the past year or so will review the Bay Club since the renovation was completed), you will see how happy guests have been there.

I have also stayed at Waikoloa and found it to be a very nice property. As one of the earlier posters said, you really can't lose with any of these properties. All are very nice.


----------



## LJT (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there somewhere we can see floorplans for the various units?  We will be traveling with another couple and want to see which unit offers the best set-up for two couples instead of a couple with kids.  Thanks!


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 26, 2012)

LJT said:


> We will be traveling with another couple and want to see which unit offers the best set-up for two couples instead of a couple with kids.



That's probably Bay Club. Kohala Suites and (I believe) Kings' Land have only doubles in the second bedroom. Only at Bay Club can you get a king or queen in the guest bedroom.


----------

